# ball joints



## coryo (Feb 12, 2008)

First i heat up the ball joint and just flatten. Then I reheat and keep on forging it until I the length and thickness I am wanting. Here are  a few pictures of the ball joints in different stages of the forging process, and two knives that are made from the ball joints.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 12, 2008)

*Very intriguing.*

How do you heat the metal and can you show some more pics of the process?  I've always been interested in this, but don't believe my wife and neighbors would appreciated all the noise.


----------



## coryo (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes i can get more pic. I will try to get some at night so you can see the color of the steel better. Then I will get some pics of the grinding. Give me a few days.


----------



## gobblingghost (Feb 12, 2008)

Good loooking knives there too


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2008)

Cory, I`m very impressed, especially with that small drop point. How well do they hold an edge?


----------



## coryo (Feb 12, 2008)

They are sharp as a razor and hold an edge great. I oil quinch them and temper them at 400 deg. That seem to work good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2008)

Read this and weep, boys!! That little drop point on the bottom is now MINE!!!   

Good trade, Cory!!


----------



## Son (Feb 13, 2008)

That's neat! Ball joint knives. Never heard of it before...


----------



## contender* (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 13, 2008)

WOW! Thanks for taking the time to show the processes. I am really enjoying this thread.


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## KDarsey (Feb 13, 2008)

You need any more ball joints?


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 13, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> Read this and weep, boys!! That little drop point on the bottom is now MINE!!!
> 
> Good trade, Cory!!



you are a tradin' machine ...... and fast too .....


----------



## jfinch (Feb 13, 2008)

Coryo,

Do you know the story on your anvil?  I see the horn is broken off.  I wonder if Sherman got it on his way to the sea?  I understand that the yankees would heat any anvil they found and break the horn off.  Dad had one around the shop at one time that had both the horn and tail broke off.  That was south of Birmingham, AL though.  By the way those are great looking knives.


----------



## coryo (Feb 13, 2008)

Not sure what happened to it. I have heard something like that before, but have not researched it. I got it because it was cheaper. When i first got started I did not want to put a lot of money in tools. I wanted to buy my tools with money i made from knives I sold.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 13, 2008)

very cool craft coryo!


----------



## Buck111 (Feb 13, 2008)

Are those 5160 or 52100? Dude, are you using a power hammer or just elbow power?


----------



## coryo (Feb 14, 2008)

52100, Yes I am using a 50lb power hammer. It makes thinks a lot easier.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 14, 2008)

KDarsey said:


> You need any more ball joints?



I can see it now...latest crime wave to hit Atlanta...cars stolen and recovered missing their ball joints...news at 11


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 15, 2008)

I see a propane cylinder and some sort of small stove.  Is that how you heat your metal?


----------



## coryo (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes, that is my forge. It is a propane forge, 8x8 square tubing with k-wool for the liner. It work's great.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2008)

I just got this little sweetheart in the mail a few minutes ago. Folks, this knife has to be seen in person to be believed. The craftsmanship is top notch, it`s sharp enough to shave frog hair, mighty purty wood on the handle, it fits my hand perfectly, plus, it`s just plum purty. This one will ride my hip in the woods!

Thanks Corey!! I`m tickled with this knife! GOOD TRADE!!


----------



## Scotsman (Feb 15, 2008)

Corey,
How would I go about getting one of your knives?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2008)

I also want to say that the sheath for this knife is first rate work too. The more I look at this knife and sheath, the more I like it! Can`t wait to get blood on it!


----------



## Snakeman (Feb 15, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> Can`t wait to get blood on it!


Just make sure it's not your own!!!!

The Snakeman


----------



## coryo (Feb 16, 2008)

Scotsman said:


> Corey,
> How would I go about getting one of your knives?



Send me a PM. I have a few made but not to many. I'm not taking any more orders until after turkey season. 
Thanks


----------



## THREEJAYS (Feb 17, 2008)

That is neat ,never thought about ball joints either.


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 17, 2008)

I will own one in a few days.  Thanks Cory.


----------



## Holton (Feb 17, 2008)

Ball joints....That is cool. 

 Learned something about anvils also.


----------



## jkdodge (Mar 15, 2008)

corey,
 Ill make you a trade. I haft to replace the ball joints on my 80 scottsdale you change them and you can have the old ones LOL great looking blades


----------



## coryo (Mar 16, 2008)

jkdodge said:


> corey,
> Ill make you a trade. I haft to replace the ball joints on my 80 scottsdale you change them and you can have the old ones LOL great looking blades


Dang man, If turkey season wasnt so close I might go for that.  ....... Its not that bad of a job, good luck with it.


----------



## OkieHunter (Mar 26, 2008)

You do some fine work my friend. How much do you get for a custom Knife. If you sell them please drop me a PM with pricing etc.


----------



## Red Man (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice Work


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Apr 3, 2008)

Those are nice knives i have made a few out of railroad tie nails they dont looks as good as yours though.


----------



## OkieHunter (Apr 28, 2008)

btt


----------



## OkieHunter (Sep 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## CallMaker (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice looking knives Cory. Of course that does not surprise me at all. 

The ones I have from Cory are all first rate, his work is excellent...

Ed


----------

